# Intexus in Registry gefunden, nur wie komm ich zum Hashwert



## McGutschy (7 Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ad-Aware se, hat in der Registry wie erwartet einen Dialer Eintrag gefunden. Ad-Aware hat mir aber nichts aufgezeigt das ein Dialer Programm sein könnte? Was jetzt. Da ich keinen Ahnung für welche Dienstleistung auf meiner Telefonrechnung 50,- Euro abgerechnet wurden, würde ich gerne mal den Dialer Besitzer Fragen und denn sollte ich doch über den Hashwert rauskriegen, oder?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gutschy


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

*Re: Intexus in Registry gefunden, nur wie komm ich zum Hasch*

Welche 0900er Mehrwertnummer steht denn auf Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Nur daran kannst Du festmachen, dass es tatsächlich ein Intexus-Dialer war. Der Registryeintrag kann ja auch anderen Ursprungs sein, wenn nicht die Zeitparameter übereinstimmen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Hi Reducal,

von wem die Nummer ist weiß ich schon. 090090001613 das ist Intexus. Aber wie krieg ich den raus ob der Registry Eintrag Zeitnah ist?


----------



## McGutschy (8 Mai 2005)

Das war ich natürlich mit dem Post


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

Da war ich wohl etwas auf dem Holzweg, oder wie kann man die Eigenschaften von Einträgen in der Registry lesen (Zeitstempel oder so)?
Du hast doch einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und dort die Zeitangabe - suche mal nach allen Dateien, die um dieses Zeit herum am Rechner erstellt wurden. Suche auch in den Temporary Internet Files. Allerdings wird Dich ein positives Suchergebnis wahrscheinlich nicht so recht schlauer machen. An dem Dialer selbst gibt es mEn nichts zu rütteln - es geht immer nur darum, wie wurde das Teil umworben und mit welchem Projekt war man verbunden, um evtl. das Preis-, Leistungsverhältnis in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Dialer selbst gibt es mEn nichts zu rütteln


Wer sagt das? Gibt es Urteile?

Sonst ist es nichts als eine beliebige persönliche Spekulation.

Ich verweise konkret auf die Nummernsperrung für fast 30.0000 Dialer.


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Regulierungsbehörde hat gesicherte Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Rufnummern der Intexus GmbH. Daher wurden sie mit Bescheid vom 21. Dezember abgeschaltet“


Das waren ehemals auch solche "rüttelfesten" Dialer, was immer Rüttelfestigkeit für eine Eigenschaft bei Dialern sein soll.

Falsche Spekulationen oder Ratschläge helfen nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

Hast ja Recht, Dietmar. Aber so wirklich weiter bringen tut das den McGutschy auch nicht. Wie er schrieb konnte er den Dialer nicht mehr finden - Intexusteile werden meiner Kenntins nach gleich oben bei Windows abgelegt. Somit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass der Dialer gelöscht ist und da helfen die (verwaisten) Registryeinträge auch nicht weiter.


----------



## McGutschy (8 Mai 2005)

Tja, ich hoffe mal da nichts zahlen zu müßen, weil ich weiß im Moment immer noch nicht wofür. Vor allen Dingen, von wem kommt das Teil und wo ist es? Wenn sich das nicht mal klären lässt.

Hab ihr einen Tipp wo nach ich suchen könnte. Ich probieren jetzt mal die Suche aller Einträge aus dem Tag Gebührentstehung.

Gutschy  (kuckt)


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so wirklich weiter bringen tut das den McGutschy auch nicht. Wie er schrieb konnte er den Dialer nicht mehr finden


Diese Spekulationen helfen auch nicht weiter. Wir wissen nicht, welche Bedeutung es hat, wenn ein Betroffener den Dialer nicht finden kann.

Die allgemeine Empfehlung ist sicherlich, alles zu sichern, was möglich ist. Es gibt Dialer, die sich selbst löschen oder durch Fernsteuerung gelöscht werden.

Ohne Einschränkung zu empfehlen ist Betroffenen der Blick in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten sowie in die Abteilung Recht und Gesetz.

Dort nicht beantwortete technische Fragen zum Einzelfall können hier gestellt werden. Die Entscheidung, was er tun will, sollte jeder selbst treffen und hier zu nichts gedrängt werden, erst recht nicht durch unpassende Spekulationen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Mai 2005)

@ McGutschy
Folge dem Rat von dvill und als Ergänzung noch den Text   zur Beweislastproblematik, wenn man nichts mehr findet.


----------



## McGutschy (8 Mai 2005)

Leider verloren, zum Glück nicht ich. Intexus hat in diesem Fall wohl recht.Also es ist alles ein bisschen anders.

Es geht gar nicht um meinem PC, sondern um den Pc der 14 jährigen kleinen Schwester einer Freundin von mir. Der hab ich vor ein paar Wochen nämlich ihren ersten PC eingerichtet. Schön alles abgedaited SP1 und SP2, Antivir und FireFox Browser. Und noch als guter Ratschlag, nie irgendwo OK einzutippen wenn man dazu aufgefordert wird, das hab ich auch ein paar mal wiederholt.

Aber nein, sie hat das wohl in den Wind geschrieben und sich bei R[...] Liedtexte runtergeladen und das mit einem IntexusDialer. Also alles ganz banal, aber auf diese Art konnte ich viel Lernen, auch wenn sich mich wahrscheinlich belogen hat, aber das macht mir zum Glück nichts aus. Und ich hab mich noch gewundert, den R[...] war sogar auf ihrem Desktop. "Radio hören mit einem analogen Modem, das geht?"

"Ja ja, das geht." :-?

Und Fragen nach dem OK getippe.

"Nein, nein ich weiß von nichts, ich kann mir das auch gar nicht vorstellen."

Ich werd aber versuchen bei R[...] was auszuhandeln, z.B. das sie vielleicht nur einmal zahlt weil sie sich in 5 Minuten zweimal eingewählt hat. Tja, Teenager  Und der Intexus Dialer könnte die 29,95€ ruhig ein bisschen mehr in der Mitte stehen, den das die Überlesen werden sollen ist klar. Aber ich glaub nicht auf diesem Weg noch was reißen zu können. Noch mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!! Und tschuldigung für die Umstände.

Gutschy :roll:

_[Kommerzielle Hinweise entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2005)

Ab hier wird die Geschichte merkwürdig. Man liest ja so einiges.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass es so sein muss, aber es fällt mir ab hier schwer, an eine echte Geschichte zu glauben. Wenn man im 3. Posting eine völlig andere Geschichte auftischt als im 1., leidet die Glaubwürdigkeit.

Nach so kurzer Zeit kann man schlecht wissen, dass eine bestimmte Firma recht hat und man wirft einer Minderjährigen nicht so schnell vor, gelogen zu haben. Wahrscheinlich hat sie es einfach nicht begriffen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

Ein Projektbetreiber aus Estland, wohlgemerkt mit der Endung **.ee* - bis neulich war das (auch) bei GN angesiedelt und lief mit one2bill.com-Dialer, heute steht da nur noch Intexus drauf.


----------



## andreas12587 (8 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ab hier wird die Geschichte merkwürdig.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wohl wahr. Vor allem, dass jetzt schon den "Hilfesuchenden" das LÜGEN unterstellt wird. Bravo.

"Der schrecklichste der Schrecken, das ist der Mensch in seinem Wahn." 
Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller (1759 - 1805), deutscher Dichter und Dramatiker 

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

> Wohl wahr. Vor allem, dass jetzt schon den "Hilfesuchenden" das LÜGEN unterstellt wird. Bravo.
> 
> "Der schrecklichste der Schrecken, das ist der Mensch in seinem Wahn."
> Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller (1759 - 1805), deutscher Dichter und Dramatiker
> ...



Eher schade, dass schon wieder eine Chance vertan wurde. Statt obigen Kommentars hätte man als Dialer-Betreiber auch einfach die Eingangsfrage (Hashwert) klären, und womöglich noch sein Bedauern darüber ausdrücken können, dass eine 14-Jährige mit 30 Euro für Irgendwas-"Leistungen" abgezogen wurde...


----------



## McGutschy (8 Mai 2005)

So ein Ärger, gerade ist mir Opera abgestürzt und ein wirklich langes und aufklärendes Posting ... ab ins Nirvana.  :cry: 

dvill, ja du hast recht. Das war nicht die feine Art. Und die Kleine hat mich belogen, ich kann ihre Gründe dafür nicht genau nachvollziehen aber das ist auch nicht wichtig weil es wahrscheinlich nicht gegen meine Person geht. Ich kann nicht glauben das der Dialer sie hinter das Licht geführt hat, bei mir aber einwandfrei funktioniert.

Aber wie gesagt, dein Einwand ist unter den gegebenen Umständen völlig berechtigt.

Und zur Kleinen, ich werfe ihr auch keine Absicht vor. Sie ist da etwas auf dem Leim gegangen das dafür gemacht war. Seit drei Wochen Internet und niemand in Rufreichweite der ihr mal einen schnellen Tipp geben kann. Dann passiert wohl sowas, aber auf mein Nachfragen hätte eine andere Antwort kommen müßen. (Punkt)

Reducal und auch dvill, mal angenommen die Kleine hat mich nicht belogen, wie hoch stehen die Chancen das sie sich eine Dialer einfängt der bei mir korrekt funktioniert aber sie hinter das Licht führt? Ich kann mir das durchaus vorstellen das sowas funktionieren kann. Was heutzutage an Trojanern, Würmern und Spybots unterwegs ist, da kann man gar nichts mehr ausschließen. Aber gibt es da schon ähnliche Fälle?

Sie hat viel mir ICQ gemacht. Vielleicht hat ihr da jemand einen Tipp gegeben wo sie tolle MP3 Sachen runterladen kann.

Also im Moment glaub ich eher an ein Versehen bei ihr. Das der Laden in Estland ist macht ihn natürlich nicht vertrauenswürdiger. Und Estland ist im Internet Know How nach meinen Informationen sehr weit fortgeschritten, vielleicht sogar am weitesten in ganz Europa.

Reducal, kannst du deine Aussage noch ein bisschen konkretisieren. Ist dieser One2bill Dialer verboten oder extra fies?? Und wer ist GN.

Also Ok, ich würde ihr gerne glauben, aber das scheint trotzdem sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Gutschy


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2005)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe zunehmend weniger.

Hilfsbedürftig ist nach meinem Eindruck ein minderjähriges Mädchen, welches trotz "Training" und "Ermahnung" einen Dialer nicht als solchen erkennen konnte, was nach wenigen Wochen PC-Erfahrung im Internet verständlich ist.

Da geht es ihr wie vielen Beschwerdeführern bei der RegTP, die die minimalen Hinweise auf Preise nicht gesehen haben wollen.

Dieses Mädchen braucht die Unterstützung von Erwachsenen, nicht noch den zusätzlichen Druck durch Vorwürfe, sie hätte gelogen, wo sie wahrscheinlich nicht einmal begriffen hat, was passierte.

Hoffentlich findet sie wenigstens Unterstützung bei der Mutter!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal, mal angenommen die Kleine hat mich nicht belogen, wie hoch stehen die Chancen das sie sich eine Dialer einfängt der bei mir korrekt funktioniert aber sie hinter das Licht führt?


Die Chance steht 50/50, wobei Intexus die einen (schadhaften) 50 % generell verneint - einen Nachweis darüber zu führen, ist in dieser Situation hier mEn unmöglich.



			
				McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> Das der Laden in Estland ist macht ihn natürlich nicht vertrauenswürdiger. Und Estland ist im Internet Know How nach meinen Informationen sehr weit fortgeschritten, vielleicht sogar am weitesten in ganz Europa.


Wobei bei meine Vorstellungskraft aussetzt, was einen tatsächlichen Webmaster aus Estland angeht - der (oder besser gesagt die) sitzt doch bestimmt hier irgendwo in Germanien. Wohin die Anbietervergütung von Intexus überwiesen wird, werden wir hier wohl nie erfahren (tut ja eigentlich auch nichts zur Sache!)



			
				McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal, kannst du deine Aussage noch ein bisschen konkretisieren. Ist dieser One2bill Dialer verboten oder extra fies?? Und wer ist GN.


One2bill.com GmbH ist genauso wie Intexus ein Dialerhersteller, die gerade den Kampf um den Klassenerhalt verloren haben und sich aus der Dialerei zurück ziehen. Von missbräuchlichen Dialeranwendungen möchte ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen, aus jeden Fall gab es in den letzten Monaten keinerlei Hinweise mehr darauf, dass bei denen etwas nicht gestimmt hätte. Allerdings halte ich der Firma den letzten Dialer zu Gute, der zumindest von außen, also vone einem Fremden (z. B. ein Webmaster) nicht manipuliert werden konnte, da nach Angaben des Geschäftsführers kryptische Verschlüsselungen mit dem Produkt eingesetzt wurden.
GN (Global-Netcom GmbH), ist/war ein Kunde der One2bill - die haben sich abe vor zwei Wochen gänzlich aus dem Dialergeschäft zurück gezogen, woraufhin sich wiederum deren Kunden (die Webmaster) überwiegend von Intexus bedienen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Also dvill, ich werde die Kleine nicht auffressen. Und vielleicht hast du recht und sie hat es einfach nicht geahnt. Danke das du mir diesen Aspekt nahe gebracht hast. Leider ist gerade auf der zweiten Telefonrechnung noch ein Eintrag aufgetaucht, das geht jetzt um insgesamt 90,-?. Das einzige was ich jetzt noch machen kann ist die Mutter beruhigen. Leider ist die Situation zu Hause sowieso schon angespannt, naja nicht mein Problem.

Reducal, bei 50/50 bin ich aber schon allermiert. Gibt es darüber noch Stoff im Internet. 

Um mal den nächsten Schritt zu gehen. Kann man irgendwie über ihre beschränkte Geschäftsfähikeit gehen, sie ist ja erst 14 und die Mutter ist natürlich dagegen. Gibt es einen Weg darüber um aus der Sache noch raus zukommen?


----------



## McGutschy (8 Mai 2005)

Sorry, anderes Betriebssystem. :roll: Ist mein Beitrag.


----------



## sascha (8 Mai 2005)

> Kann man irgendwie über ihre beschränkte Geschäftsfähikeit gehen, sie ist ja erst 14 und die Mutter ist natürlich dagegen. Gibt es einen Weg darüber um aus der Sache noch raus zukommen?



Schwierige Rechtsfrage, die an dieser Stelle nicht beantwortet werden kann und soll. Individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.


----------



## McGutschy (8 Mai 2005)

Ja, die Welt ist schon komisch. Ist aber klar das ihr da Ärger kriegen könntet.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2005)

@ McGutschy, zur bedingten Geschäftsfähigkeit, siehe PN!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2005)

McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Laden in Estland ist macht ihn natürlich nicht vertrauenswürdiger.


 Dass der Laden in Estland sitzt, hat eher was mit den Vorteilen im copyright zu tun... Außerdem kann man die 7000 Euro Profit im Monat dort wohl steuerlich neutraler abwickeln, v.a. wenn der Buchhalter nur 40 Euro kostet im Land der Wölfe, Elche, Bären und Exehefrauen...

Seriöser klang das natürlich 2001, wenn Du das * durch "a" ersetzt
http://www.onvist*-group.de/press/press_release.html?ID=804 


> C* O* beschäftigt sich seit vielen Jahren als Wirtschaftsjournalist mit dem internationalen und deutschen Börsengeschehen. Nach Stationen bei WDR, wallstreetnline und gatrixx-tv hat sich O* mit der Firma Value R* selbstständig gemacht. Value R* produziert Börsen-Radiosendungen für elektronische Medien. In Zukunft will die Firma mit Sitz in Estland ihr Angebot auf audiovisuelle Beiträge ausbauen.


google mal nach dem Namen oder lies hier
http://www.*ffiliates.de/affiliate-valueradio.htm


> Zweitens ist die Einwahlquote sehr hoch, wenn man es geschickt promotet.


 Was "geschickt promoten" heisst, mussten nicht nur 14jährige leidvoll erfahren... und in viel zu vielen Fällen wird, was die einen bewusste Irreführung nennen mögen von den anderen als "tolles marketing" betrachtet und denen, die das verbrechen, werden halt in diesem Land eher Lorbeerkränze aufs Haupt gelegt als Steine in den Weg. Das gilt offenbar selbst dann, wenn die wirtschaflichen Erfolgsstories nur die Kassen ausländischer Finanzminister klingeln lassen. Aber das ist jetzt etwas sehr off-topic[dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie]

noch ein Satz zum beigefügten Fenster: Natürlich _kann_ man da den Preis erkennen, aber ob das ausreicht? Fragen Sie Ihren Rechtsanwalt, Richter oder vielleicht auch einen Experten für Kognitionspsychologie? Denn darum geht's hier und die RegTP hat z.B. mit dem Thema "Tunneleffekt" eigentlich schon begriffen, worauf es ankäme, wenn man ernsthaft Verbraucherschutz betreiben wollen würde. [dieser Absatz enthält Ironie und Sarkasmus]


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...lies hier http://www.*ffiliates.de/affiliate-valueradio.htm


Das Interview von affiliates.de ist wieder echt interessant. Dem Preis gegenüber (siehe Einwahlfenster von Aka) steht die eigene Aussage des Projektbetreibers:


> *Affiliate.de:* Wie lang ist die Durchschnitts-Haltezeit?
> *Valueradio:* Das ist bei unserer eigenen Werbung und der der Webmaster unterschiedlich. Bei uns sind es ca. 6,2 Minuten. Bei den Webmastern sind es im Schnitt 5,2 Minuten.
> *Affiliate.de:* Das heißt, dass die Leute sich im Schnitt 1,2 Songs anhören.
> *Valueradio:* Ja genau.


....also durchschnittlich 1,2 Songs für 29,95 €?


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2005)

McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Um mal den nächsten Schritt zu gehen. Kann man irgendwie über ihre beschränkte Geschäftsfähikeit gehen, sie ist ja erst 14 und die Mutter ist natürlich dagegen. Gibt es einen Weg darüber um aus der Sache noch raus zukommen?



Da hilft Lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164


----------



## drboe (9 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal den nächsten Schritt zu gehen. Kann man irgendwie über ihre beschränkte Geschäftsfähikeit gehen, sie ist ja erst 14 und die Mutter ist natürlich dagegen. Gibt es einen Weg darüber um aus der Sache noch raus zukommen?


Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber hier einmal ein paar Gegenfragen: läßt Du es zu, dass jemand für Dich Verträge abschließt ohne dazu legitimiert zu sein? Gestattest Du, dass Dritte über Minderjährige den vollen Zugriff auf Deine Geldbörse haben? Glaubst Du, dass das Verwandschaftsverhältnis der übertölpelten Nutzer etwas an der Verneinung der ersten beiden Fragen ändert? 

Es scheint häufig darauf hinauszulaufen: die Eltern vermuten, sie würden haften, denken u. U. ihre Kinder hätten das Recht für sie Verträge abzuschliessen, eine Abwehr der Forderungen sei völlig aussichtslos und würde sich für den ärgerlichen aber immer noch überschaubaren Betrag nicht lohnen. Also zahlt man, wenn auch mit Bauchschmerzen; schon um wieder Ruhe zu haben. Das beschert den Abzockern nicht nur weiter Umsätze, sondern bestärkt sie m. E. auch in der Ansicht, im Mehrbetrugsumfeld sei so gut wie Alles erlaubt. Würde man denen aber massenhaft einheizen, wäre der Sumpf längst trocken gelegt. Hier im Forum gibt es zigfach Beispiele dafür, dass es bei der Verbreitung der Dialer häufig nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Wen das bzw. die Erfolge anderer darin bestärkt, selbst auch die Abwehr von Forderungen der Branche zu betreiben, der sollte zeitig den fachlichen Rat eines geeigneten Juristen einholen. Die Diskussion hier im Forum ist nützlich, aber konkrete Maßnahmen muss der Betroffene letztlich selbst beschliessen und kann sie oft nur mit juristischer Unterstützung durchziehen. Bei einer Firma, der schon mehrfach die Zulassung ihrer Produkte entzogen wurde, würde ich z. B. wohl nicht davon ausgehen, dass sie inzwischen geläutert ist. Und diese Bewertung hätte sicher Einfluß auf meine Entscheidung bezüglich Abwehrmaßnahmen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## McGutschy (10 Mai 2005)

Zuerst mal vielen, vielen Dank!!!! Ihr habt mir echt Auftrieb gegeben. Aber die nächsten Schritte werden ich wohl nicht vor dem WE angehen, denn jetzt hab ich keine Zeit, Arbeit halt.

Bis Freitag oder so.

Was mich aber noch interessieren würde, wie kann ich das ganze schnell vor Gericht bekommen, je eher ein Urteil umso besser, oder?

Gutschy


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2005)

McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was mich aber noch interessieren würde, wie kann ich das ganze schnell vor Gericht bekommen, je eher ein Urteil umso besser, oder?
> Gutschy


Warum? Mit langem Atem immer gelassen auf deren Angriffe reagieren. Lass die doch vergeblich arbeiten.


----------



## McGutschy (18 Mai 2005)

Tja, die Sache hat sich dann erledigt. Die Mutter zahlt. Ist vielleicht auch besser so, einen so langen Atem traue ich ihr auch nicht zu. Schade.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2005)

McGutschy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Sache hat sich dann erledigt. Die Mutter zahlt. Schade.


Ja, schade! So wie diese Mutter zahlt nahezu der größte Teil der unfreiwillig betroffenen Telefonanschlussinhaber oder unzufriedenen Nutzer. Schade, sehr schade! :cry: 

Aber Mutter und Töchterlein sind nicht allein - heute erst habe ich mit einem anderen User geratscht, der (Neu-PC-Besitzer) gleich mehrfach auf f.....de reingefallen war. Dort gibt es auch den Intexus-Dialer doch nach Verbindungsaufbau brach die Leitung immer wieder zusammen oder es kam eine Fehlermeldung. Intexus schrieb auf Beschwerde des Users, dass das alles rechtskonform sei. Doch warum sind bittschön für Verbindungsabbrüche und Fehlermeldungen 29.95 € zu zahlen? Intexus verweist indess auf den Inhalteanbieter, doch der sitzt im österreichischen Graz und wird wohl kaum von seinem Kunden behelligt werden - schade, sehr schade, DAS!

_URL gelöscht, da sofortige Verlinkung auf Abzockseiten 
modaction _


----------

